# 2001 pathfinder hesitation at speed problem



## roadfish (Mar 8, 2009)

OK heres one for all you 2001 pathy experts:

1. Idles rough sometimes, not all the time
2. Hesitates, badly around 2000-2100 rpm usually at highway speeds, typically when trying to accelerate and if I gun it past 2200/2300 and up the engine catches again and I'm fine. 
3. It used to do this ocassionally and then go away for long periods of time, now it's much more prevalent. 
4. Engine light is on pretty much all the time, but does go off occassionally in conjunction with the hesitation going away. When it comes back the engine has just been started, it is idling very rough -- light flashes on and off for a while then stays on steady. 

when this started it was very occasional and I wasn't too worried about it. However I had a shop look at it and they couldn't figure out the engine codes or fix it. they tried expensive special spark plugs, even swapped out one of the ignition coils (VERY EXPENSIVE) but the probem persisted. These guys couldn't figure it out. Probably should have taken to the dealer, but don't trust them either. 

Some people have told me it could be as simple as a bad 0xygen sensor or vacuum leak.

ANY SUGGESTIONS would be appreciated.


----------



## Old Man (May 26, 2009)

If it was an ignition coil problem originally and you had driven for a time before getting it replaced, you may have also damaged your pre converter O2 sensors which will affect engine performance. Get the codes read again to see what is causing the engine light to come on.

As for the replacement of the engine coil, it shouldn't have been that expensive. The part retails in around the $70 range and is fairly easy to access and change. Some cylinder are harder to reach than others but none are difficult to change the coil on. The stock type of plug for your Pathfinder are dual platinum electrodes and it should have been replaced with the same spec.


----------



## EYECORP1303 (Jan 10, 2005)

*2001 pathfinder hesitates at low rpm, and makes a sound like a popping*

I have been going crazy trying to figure this out and Id really appreciate any help that anyone can offer.
my 01 pathfinder started out hesitating at high rpm 4000 or so at 70 mph or so usually under load at this point no ses light came on ,after some research i put in a new MAF sensor that did the trick its an aftermarket ebay job FOR TWO WEEKS at that point the truck would stall under any load like steering or taking any even slight turns still no ses lights on i cleaned the throttle body myself and had my mech scan it with a good proffesional scanner (not nissan) he said that the truck is running way rich and the fuel trim under load is -20% or less which i guess is pretty bad. after that the truck ran good for two or three weeks then while it was running at its best i got an 02 sensor code bank 1 sensor 2 i reset it myself and kept driving all was well. Yesterday i was driving to work and the truck is hesitating at 2000 rpm and low speeds and if i press the throttle it will slowly slowly accelerate ,i took it on the highway and if i try to acccelerate quickly it now makes a popping noise but does run and again no trouble or ses lights to speak of. I feel like driving this truck off a cliff . If anyone has any advice PLEASE :wtf::wtf::wtf:


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

First off Don't clean your throttle body if it's drive by wire, end of story. I have seen MANY of these mess up the ICS and force you to buy another one.

Second when your SES light flashes....STOP, that means you are causing harm to your catylists. If you knew how much they cost you would have took it to the dealer that hour. If I'm not mistaken I think any OBDII scanner will scan the 01, Nissan had some goofy years where they had special OBDII ports. If that shop can't tell you what the code is or the meaning don't go back.

Take it to a good shop or the dealer. Yes, the dealer is expensive but in the long run it's worth it. If what they tell you is not the problem and they throw on more parts they are free. If that don't fix it for I think it is 12 months it is considered a comeback, but that's if it is the same exact problem or solution.


----------

